# Black spots on plant



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

I am helping a friend with her tank. It's one of those little 5 gallon Hex jobs with bad lighting. Her only plant (I don't know what kind it is) is getting little raised black spots on it. Any idea what is is?

I am thinking about transferring the plant to one of my tanks with better lighting. Are the spots anything I should worry about?


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Tbh that looks like part of the plant. I know some ferns that do that.


----------



## hooha (Sep 11, 2008)

yes, those are 'psori' (I believe that's the spelling). Nothing to worry about, if you don't like them you can always cut off the leaves that have them....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The leaf looks to be a java fern. If that is the case those black spots will soon start sprouting new plants, It the way the plant insures survival.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

You are correct. It is a Java Fern and since I posted the comments many new plants have formed. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## greenaquarium (Dec 19, 2008)

add iron


----------

